# Licorice Root and CFS



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

I recently tried licorice root for the treatment of H.Pylori bacteria. I have not been to the doctor yet for confirmation of the Pylori, but I think I have it.Unfortuneately, I did not read *all* of the caveats about this herb.The one I was aware of, was that it can raise your blood pressure. I thought that was it, and even though I do have high bp, I took a chance with it.I can not attest to the fact it cured the pylori, but while I was on it, I noticed I was sleeping much better than I normally do.Good sound sleep, and awakening feeling very refreshed, and concious of many dreams during the night.I maintained it for awhile, but stopped when I noticed my muscles were starting to ache like crazy. As this had happened to me before, I knew I was probably lacking in potasium. I discontinued the licorice root, and took one of my wife's giant potassium pills.The muscles returned to normal within 3-4 days.Further research (on the web) did confirm, that heavy amounts of licorice root, will indeed cause a potassium deficiency.There are many other caveats that one should be aware of before trying this herb.But, I have never found a natural herb that enabled me to sleep this well.I would definately try it again, in lower doses this time, and maybe every other day.Please note that "licorice root" is definately different from licorice candy, and I don't think you'll see any thing other than a black tounge if you opt for the candy.(g)Anyway in the course of doing further research on the web, I was very surprised to see LR recco'd for CFS and Hepatitis.I make this post, as I think there might be something to this herb, and wanted to make you aware of it.Make sure tho that you read and heed the warnings that go along with it. And don't *overdose.*Possible blood thinner too.Related Reads..... http://www.vitacost.com/science/nutrients/licorice.html . http://www.go-symmetry.com/licorice.htm .Google searches.... http://www.google.com/search?q=licorice+po...en&lr=&safe=off . http://www.google.com/search?q=%22licorice...G=Google+Search HTH - NickT


----------

